# Spray wax/sealant/QD



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

what are folks using just now to protect in-between washes?

normally, ill have a wax on, but as my cars just new to me...i have no idea whats on it...9 times out of 10 ill use good ol' colly 845...but as its showing decent protection at the moment...im not gonna bother...it goes in for a week long detail shortly, so I'm after something to mess about with until then....what can you lot suggest?

something along the lines of Zaino Z8 or the Polishangel wax sprays...ive used both, like both but like to try new stuff.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

sonax bsd :wave:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bought 500ml BSD. 8.99 from Amazon but I normally use ADS NGPS either neat or 1:10 as a drying aid.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yea, will mainly be used while drying....black is just horrific lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AutoGlym AquaWax


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Finishkare 425 for the win! Wonderful stuff!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Brooklands said:


> Finishkare 425 for the win! Wonderful stuff!


I didn't think FK425 offered much in the way of protection....i like my car to bead and sheet at its best all the time haha


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

A/S Wax Detail Spray.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Get some HD Express on the go. Last day for the 30% discount too.
Not tried my bottle yet but of Poxy is anything to go by it will be brilliant.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

AS Wax detail spray


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Brooklands said:


> Finishkare 425 for the win! Wonderful stuff!


+1. I use this too, I find it beads well and leaves a good finish.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dode said:


> +1. I use this too, I find it beads well and leaves a good finish.


my go to qd :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

FK425 is the best qd iv used AG aqua wax is excellent too
Forgot about Red Mist its the dogs danglies


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

zaino z8 is epic stuff


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

dodo juice red mist tropical as its kind of a sealant not water based


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

You have the new glitsen from AF, but you can also take a look at bouncers done & dusted or entourage from ODK.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Serious performance ultra gloss show detailer 

Or

Gtechniq qd


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

+1 Gtechniq qd

Or 

Wash and C2v3


----------



## Nas512 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just used Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax and the beading and sheeting is good. Just waiting on durability results


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Bouncers done and dusted is a first class product


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Diluted Reload if need be. C2v3 also very good. QDs are great but not really for topping protection imo.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer is my favourite. Great beading and lasts well.

Just started using Power Maxed QD, this is good as well and gives the Megs UQD a run for its money.

Both seem more of a sealent based QD to me.

AS Wax Detailing Spray is my third choice.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Sonax BSD when on discount on amazon?
great looks and insane beading.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Adam's Detail Spray for me


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

gave up and just bought some more PA black wulfenite....the stuff is immense..

on my old mk4 r32


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

PA stuff looks nice. Is it marketed as QD or spray sealant product?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gyeon Cure
Dr Beasley's Carnauba Wax


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

BSD for me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

BSD anyday


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

gally said:


> PA stuff looks nice. Is it marketed as QD or spray sealant product?


yea more like a spray wax type deal....which is what I'm after


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Polish Angel connoisseur rapid waxx. Pukka for topping any long term waxes and great as a top up product also stands up well on its own with 2 coats lasting 3-4 months.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

C2v3 for long lasting or bouncers done and dusted.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

CarPro Hydro 2 foam, sprayed on after wash diluted at 1:20. 

I have found this to be by far most effective and most economical product to use between washes. Plus it's so effortless to apply.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I usually use Auto Glym Aqua Wax to dry the car and if I've got time I top with another spray wax such as Auto Finesse Glisten.

Sutty


----------

